# Evh 5150 iii 50 watt/matching cab review



## mniel8195 (Aug 8, 2012)

Evh 5150 111 50 watt review/ matching cab.

Hey guys I've had time now to really delve into this head and matching cab. Here is my review.

Green channel clean. I would say that the closest thing I can compare this channel is to a fender. When you max the volume and use the gain you will get a very pristine clean sound with virtually no break up. Like every .channel on this head there is a fair amount of compression. Unless you are really going to that country compression or a funk sound this channel does not need a compressor pedal to keep all of the strings sounding even in volume. You can also approach this amp by cranking the.volume and using the gain to add some dirt. This is cool for light leads and even blues. don't expect to get into rhythm territory with his channel withought using a boost. And even the it would be more of an alternative soft rock kinda thing. Overall I like to play this channel as clean as possible. This channel sounds great with various delays and reverbs I have tried. I have no complaints with the effects loop. This chAnnel does lack some of the dynamics of old fenders and other boutique amps I have played but makes up for t with he fact That you don't need a compressor..

Blue channel
I would say this channel is somewhere between Ed's Marshall tone and what he achieved on his later albums like ballance and 5150. I feel like it sounds more like the old 5150's than any Marshall I have played because of the amount of gain on tap and the compression factor. You will have no problem taking the gain to he max on this channel and when I put a Maxon 808 on this channel it came alive! It is much more mid focused and vintage sounding than channel 3. To me it sounds like a different amp than channel 3. It's great for 6 string guitar especially because I love 80's metal and this thing defiantly nails that. it has just he right Amount of saturation a mid cut. All I can say is I love this channel for .Completely different reasons than channel 3. And it sounds better than channel two on the old 5150. There's just more tone.

Red. Channel
The first thing that really struck me about this channel is that It has and unreal amount of gain. Keeping it at 1-3 o'clock will no doubt be your sweet spot on this amp. Even though there is so much gain it is all very usable and I would have to guess that has to do with the tightness of this amp. .
Overall this amp is more scooped modern sounding than green channel. I think it's a hard channel to beat for more medal. It's insane yet still musical. The one thing I will say is watch your pressence with this channel because it can be fizzy especially at lower volumes. That factor seams to disappear after you the the amp above 3/10. You can eq this like Ed does for a fat saturated scooped sound or you can go for your classic 666 settings for a leaner more focused sound that cuts well the mix. I like to keep the mids below noon and the bass between 6 and 9. Adding the Maxon tightens things up and adds that great mid hump that you would be other wise missing. Presence starts really working halfway past noon. This is one of the only amps I have liked equally with or with out a boost..

The other qualities I should mention about this amps is that it sustains for days and is incredibly loud. Way louder than my brothers jcm800. This is a very harmonically rich and saturated sound. It is basically a 5150 evolved it is a little less rough around the edges and smoother do to the JJ 6l6 tubes and the overall design. I've been playing my hesperin 7 with holy divers and his thing is plenty tight. It was incredibly easy to dial in Van halen tones all the way up to white chapel..

2x12 matching cab.

I'll keep this short and sweet
Compared to other cabs and speakers I've played this head through this cab sounds the best And you can tell that's it's speaker design was not an afterthought. Actually the evh speakers are up there with some of the best speakers I have played. My 2x12 sounded bigger and better than my brothers old jcm800 lead cab with v30's. I think this amp sounds awesome with v30's with the. Correct enclosure but I can see why some may find it overkill because of the tightness you already achieve with the overall compression and boost that most people will use with this amp. It's cool to that you can hook the head to the cab and tilt it back. I couldn't imagine owning a cab with out this feature moving forward.

Cons. Green and blue share the same volume/gain control.

Could live with out the resonance control. I keep it at 12 o lock a d forget its there.

Foot switch pops and lower volumes.

Very heavy for such a small head..

Pros 3 unique and versatile channels
.
Tons of gain

Fast switching.

able to turn effects on and off with foot switch

Louder than some 100 watts

Killer cab and great speakers.

Great price.

Most importantly great tones that are versatile. Each channel seams like a different head. Also a tone of fun to play.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice review 

I just got my 50w head last month and find that channel 2 with an OD in front is my favorite for heavy stuff. Channel 3 is awesome but just has too much gain and is just so saturated its insane! And your right, this thing is so incredibly loud that I was able to use it with my drummer and hear myself perfectly fine with the volume on like 3-4!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2012)

Great review man! You've echoed my feelings about this amp and have ignited my curiosity about the matching 2x12 cab.
Another thing to note is that I have come across a few mod shops that can change ch1/2 so that there's no volume jump. I hope to get this done some time soon.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. I think I gravitate towards ch 3 because it's easier to play. But Chanel 2 is awesome and I need to play it more like a rhythm channel and less like a separate amp. If you have a cab with v30s I'd say rock it but the evh cabs are essentially greenback speakers so it will sound awesome with other amps than just the evh like Marshall's or I would even guess Engls/bogners.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think I'll be parting with any aspects of my rig soon  
The 5150 iii + orange 4x12 is a deadly combo.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 8, 2012)

The EVH 2x12 cabinet has G12H30s, not the EVH Greenbacks, still great speakers though. The 50w is the first amplifier I've ever owned that has almost completely killed GAS for more amplifiers, even more than an Axe FX II, which I actually sold to fund the 5150 III and some other purchases. 5150 has always been "home" for me, but I would always get irritated with the fizziness or need for a boost, try something else for awhile, and come back. The 5150 III feels like the people at EVH/Fender were listening to me personally and improved everything I ever bitched about with the Peavey series. The amp simply fits me like a glove. I love it, so goddamn much.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 9, 2012)

Huh I didn't realize that they were not evh speakers. I'm sure they used th g12h30 for a reason. Aren't they suppose to be like greenbacks with higher wattage? I won't what the difference is sonically. Anyways I like the speakers at least in this cab. The v30 are more modern Forsure. Has anyone ran this head through multiple cabs?


----------



## drenz (Aug 10, 2012)

I currently use a 5150iii mini through an Orange 2x12, and it absolutely DOMINATES. I used a 6505+ with upgraded Tung Sol 5881 tubes before this, and the stock mini has much more punch and balls and is even just as tight as a tubescreamer boosted 6505+. Was very impressed with it and will be my head of choice for a while, that and it's LIGHT AS HELL, which is a win/win for me.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2012)

These heads sound awesome, tempted to pick one up.

Also, not surprising the clean channel sounds like a Fender since these are made by Fender.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Great review! The 5150 is pretty much my dream amp, I was going to try and get a second hand 6505 at some point but I think i'll be saving for one of these , more manageable at low volumes aswell as a proper clean channel 

Any one know what the AMT p1/p2 pedals are like? Won't be able to afford one of these for quite a while, got to get a home studio setup first.


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 10, 2012)

These are really tempting


----------



## Philip N (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice review!
What I was wondering is, if you can play this amp at bedroom levels without getting a totally fizzy tone, like for example on bigger heads. I owned a 6262 before and it was practically impossible to get an acceptable tone at a reasonable volumes.

philip


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 11, 2012)

You bet your ass it sounds good at bedroom volumes and it ain't fizzy.

I've posted these before but i'm not ashamed of a bit of self promo. 

EVH 5150 III 50 watt - bedroom volume test - YouTube

EVH 5150 III 50 watt - BEDROOM & APARTMENT VOLUME TEST- TAKE 2 - YouTube


----------



## smucarolina (Aug 11, 2012)

Ordered one recently. Pretty stoked to get it. Comes in today.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you encountered any problems with channel 1+2 sharing the same EQ stack at all? Unfortunately it's my only reservation about these amps on paper, i'm dying to try one out and go back to a more conventional setup!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 11, 2012)

Channel 1 & 2 can be modded easily and cheaply so that there's no volume jump.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 11, 2012)

Philip N said:


> Nice review!
> What I was wondering is, if you can play this amp at bedroom levels without getting a totally fizzy tone, like for example on bigger heads. I owned a 6262 before and it was practically impossible to get an acceptable tone at a reasonable volumes.
> 
> philip


It's quiet, but it depends on what you called "bedroom volume". It gets really loud, and really fast. It has a volume leap between mouse whisper volumes which are no fun to play at, to about talking volume. It's a bit loud for nighttime playing in a small place with other people.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 13, 2012)

to give you an idea it sounds better at lower volumes than my ht-5. keeping it under 1/10 is fine for night time playing or bedroom jamming.


----------



## ironjose (Nov 27, 2013)

would you consider this amp over a dual rectifier multiwatt?


----------



## viesczy (Nov 27, 2013)

ironjose said:


> would you consider this amp over a dual rectifier multiwatt?



Before anyone jumps on you for a necrobump, I'll answer as I own a 5150 III 50 and a Mesa Road King II (not quite the same but still a Recto).

Both give great tones!

I think that the Mesa can cover more sonic ground than the 5150 III, or more correctly cover that ground "easier" with its different voice toggles. 

Derek


----------



## ironjose (Nov 28, 2013)

viesczy said:


> Before anyone jumps on you for a necrobump, I'll answer as I own a 5150 III 50 and a Mesa Road King II (not quite the same but still a Recto).
> 
> Both give great tones!
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with the Roadking... I own a Roadster... the thing is that a friend of mine asked me if I wanted to sell my amp... and me wanting another amp a bit less darker (for my taste)... i narrowed my options to the 5150iii 50 watt and the dual rec multiwatt

i've been searching the web and asking friends and other forums some say the 5150iii is way better and a bit versatile...

I know how hard a Mesa can be dialed and finding "your" tone... does the 5150 has the same "issue" (not a real one)

thanks


----------

